# Need help locating a router bit for profile!!!



## beard constructors (Mar 6, 2018)

I need help trying to locate a router bit that will cut this profile. The profile is 1" wide. Thank you


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that looks kie it was done pn a bandsaw..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If that’s an existing profile that you need to match I would say it’s a custom grind probably for a moulding head. Fingernail and table edge profiles are similar but tend to be more like finger/table edge profiles where that seems more like srtraight slopes of different angles. I can’t tell without having it to measure but the slope to the left side might be 45* with the secondary slope around 20-25*. I have some raised panel bits approximately that slope but they have guide bearings and I think you would need them without. You might be able to find bits to do that but I think it would be a 3 pass operation. 

Alternatively you could cut a section off that and send it to Whiteside and have them grind you a custom bit.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

If you do send it to Whiteside they are a company you can trust to do a good job.


----------

